# nau's dyspepsia cure



## cater (Jan 3, 2008)

just dug up this amber about 7' with NAUS DYSPEPSIA CURE on it anyone no anything about it?its the last one ive dug up due to the cold.I will hit my bottle dump again when it gets warmer,I have lots, duraglass,and sutch.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice scarce cure. I remember someone posting one on the forum a while back. I havent researched it to see where its from. There is also a later REMEDY version.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:9YTDAt74BowJ:www.gti.net/mocolib1/prices/1902.html+%22nau%27s+dyspepsia+cure%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us

 The cure was apparently still for sale in NJ in 1902.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

Ad I found in a 1902 NJ newspaper


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not saying your wrong, I'm just throwing out some info as it find it. 
 I thought it would be of interest to cater.
 I've never totally bought into the theory that cures always precede remedies.
 I just stated that as the standard train of thought. 
 Facts are always better than assumptions I would say. I havent found an ad for the Nau's Remedy. It would be interesting to see when it was advertised. I would also like to see a photo of the cure to compare how it was molded.
 The more info, the better. 

 The only things I can say for certain are its a New York medicine and the cure was sold in 1902.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

I was doing some reading and there was a Frank Nau listed as running the pharmacy at the Portland Hotel in Oregon around the turn of the century. Did he move from NY to Oregon? I would doubt it likely that there were 2 medical Frank Naus.

 He's on these pages...
http://www.sha.org/bottle/medicinal.htm

http://www.bergsengs.com/Oregon_One.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 3, 2008)

... think I may have found part of the answer ...
 In the *American Druggist and Pharmaceutical Record for 1901*

*...Frank Nau , Manf of proprietary medicines at Portland Oregon has established New York Offices at 203 Broadway. Mr Nau will himself be in charge...*

 So it is the same guy. One question is , was the cure manf'd out of just New York or also Portland? 

 A Nau pharmacy token on ebay...
http://i3.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/c7/cc/b551_1.JPG


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 3, 2008)

We even dig those Nau's out here, too. Musta been good stuff.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 4, 2008)

Cater, welcome to the forum.  Is there any way for you to post a pic of your bottle?    Paul


----------



## bearswede (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to go, Matt, with the research... Love that stuff...

 Nice bottle, Rich...


 Ron


----------



## cater (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for all the info on my bottle!I got hookd when my aunt said cut the grass by the old BOTTLE DUMP.Ive been diggn ever since.I didnt know that i would get so much help and info,Wow,THANKS!!!


----------



## pupman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice cure!  It's a Western cure as stated in responses above but of course made its way east to be sold by druggists and such .The bottle should sell for anywhere from $25-40. You say the bottle is about 7" and if so it's much,much better than the prices I've quoted,should be closer to  5" so that would be a larger size which means a real lot in the cure world! I had three in my collection,one almost yellow.Good diggin to you,Kev


----------

